# New Sask Walleye record



## sandman (Oct 27, 2004)

On Jan 4 there was a 18.3LB Walleye caught ice fishing at Tobin Lake.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

i'd like to see the picture of that hawg.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

www.looneybeaver.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2850 It sounds like the guy that caught it is a priest,must be doing somthing right!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Holy fish batman


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Stole this from the last website posted on this thread, apparently THAT is the fish they are talking about...enjoy!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

WOWZERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR That is a PIG


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Any idea how long it is?


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

36 inches long with a 22 inch girth , makes my 10.5 look like a baby :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

What can you say to that? Man to think how much fun that would be! How the hell would you get that through the ice hole?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Man! I gotta ice fish Tobin!!


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

that fish is probably about as old as he is, cold water grows them slow, but big.


----------

